# Prison time or probation? I don't know!



## BrisVatne (Mar 31, 2019)

So here's the simple arguement. 2/3 yrs of probation with hella fees for a straight edge total square. or a minimum of 1 yr n prison on a charge that i already plea'd out on. seems like an easy choice save the backpack from the incenerator, and go right back and do the time. except what's this? this is a hash charged after i already blew the fuck out of the first 2/3rd's of GA before the hitchhiking gods put me one hr over the mlk bridge, and into cobb county, where mj is not at all decriminalized, and the heat had the biggest stiffy because of super bowl sunday, and there's a minimum of 1yr AND 5000 in fees for going to prison. so what i want to know, is could this 5g surchage be transmuted into an other yr?? because i've been on the lamb for 7 yrs, and have nothing besides infinite freedom. i could totally read books for two yrs. n the mental health end of cobb county jail, i was the designated tray checker. prison couldn't be much worse, fin:: all my coworkers are felons anyways. so wtf.


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 31, 2019)

all i know is that time and money are both bxtches... well wishes for finding the path of least resistance


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 31, 2019)

Just to be clear, these are mistermeanor charges from 7 years ago? Or felony? Cause it sounds like you might be past the statute of limitations on that charge...


----------



## Maki40 (Mar 31, 2019)

Fuck dude, I feel terrible for ya. We need a revolution... this shit is getting old. Is this the country of freedom or not? All I can say is you did nothing wrong and those who cage you are the true sinners. When one of us does time, we all do time. Just tell me where the riots at and I'll be there!


----------



## BrisVatne (Mar 31, 2019)

I mean the other lamb. I can't donate plasma, etc. seven yrs a tramp. felony, probation begun a couple days ago. 4+ grams is the highest bracket for possession too.


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Apr 1, 2019)

Even with really shitty conditions outside is always better than inside. ALWAYS. Thats my opinion.


----------



## peacefulmonokai (Apr 1, 2019)

Problem with probation is you have to stick around for monthly "check in". Might last 3 years. Let's say probation fees are $200 a month. 36 months × $200 = $7,200 +/- $1k total. You could save that up in half a year easy working for the man. But . . . any minor b.s. interaction with police can send you away. And regardless, that "charge" is on your profile. I say do the year, or bail for good and never return to the state. They won't extradite for a marijuana charge- too costly, limited resources, and too much work. Probation - for that amount of time for a bullshit charge - is a trap.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 1, 2019)

BrisVatne said:


> I mean the other lamb. I can't donate plasma, etc. seven yrs a tramp. felony, probation begun a couple days ago. 4+ grams is the highest bracket for possession too.



okay, two things here. 1) i have no idea what you're saying. if you want serious advice, you're going to have to _vastly _clarify what your situation is and the options you're considering. we can't read your mind or translate what you're saying at this point.

2) why did you report @Maki40's post with the reason 'patsy'? that doesn't even make any sense. please only use the report link for website rules violations.


----------



## marmar (Apr 1, 2019)

BrisVatne said:


> So here's the simple arguement. 2/3 yrs of probation with hella fees for a straight edge total square. or a minimum of 1 yr n prison on a charge that i already plea'd out on. seems like an easy choice save the backpack from the incenerator, and go right back and do the time. except what's this? this is a hash charged after i already blew the fuck out of the first 2/3rd's of GA before the hitchhiking gods put me one hr over the mlk bridge, and into cobb county, where mj is not at all decriminalized, and the heat had the biggest stiffy because of super bowl sunday, and there's a minimum of 1yr AND 5000 in fees for going to prison. so what i want to know, is could this 5g surchage be transmuted into an other yr?? because i've been on the lamb for 7 yrs, and have nothing besides infinite freedom. i could totally read books for two yrs. n the mental health end of cobb county jail, i was the designated tray checker. prison couldn't be much worse, fin:: all my coworkers are felons anyways. so wtf.


Damn, hard situation having to choose between bad n worse. In my opinion behind bars is worse then checking in once a month. Altho without staying put and sober for 2 probation years I guess it's just a risk of going to prison anyway. So I'd say if you know you aren't gonna last with appearing as "good" as they wanna see you for 2 years just do the time inside. Its easy to say for someone who s never been to prison. But it's terrifying for me. I would choose probation personally, it's cuz at the end having to keep a job and be sober could even be good for me. But I surely don't wish to find myself in this situation


----------



## Coywolf (Apr 1, 2019)

Im in total agreement with @Matt Derrick on this one. This is so incredibly vague that it is impossible to give advice. Was your original charge a felony? Or did you get a felony for "evading justice" or whatever bullshit charge you get for running.

For me, it seems incredibly unlikely that a possession charge would be a felony unless you had like, more than an ounce on you or something. 

Saying prison couldnt be worse than jail is a pretty uneducated way of looking at it. Prison is much worse than jail, and you are in with some people who actually deserve to be there (murder, rape, organized crime, ect.) Not to mention that is on your record forever.

If you only have a misdemeanor warrant, I'd say just dont go back within a state away from Georgia. If its a felony, that would be a national extradition. If you have a choice between jail time and probation or prison, ya damn straight I would take the first option.


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Apr 3, 2019)

I think theres a big difference between canada and the us when it comes to all of this. I really cant believe how blatently for profit your jail/prison system is. Around here if you go to jail its almost a given that you will also get probation. That being said there are no fees for probation. Always fines and shit but not "fees". And tbh i dont fully understand the situation. Theres no point in me getting idealistic about it cause some of the laws and penaties are nothing short of disgusting so i would have no qualms just running from it if i could. Its up to you.


----------



## saul (Apr 3, 2019)

jail can build character and make you a stronger person but it can also make you become used to being institutionalized and cause a very strong feeling of culture shock when released on the other hand probation isn't really that bad there's way less of a culture shock when on probation than in jail you could also use the time on probation to make some bank probation officers are usually pretty resourceful when it comes to getting people jobs and things of that nature but it depends on weather your on informal or formal probation both will charge you a certain amount of money usually but in the end its up to you to decide what choice you think suits you the best according to how you want to live your life just keep in mind that both of these choices have there negative and positives sides if this where to happen to me I would do the probation time only because I've done a year before and once I was released it took me like 2 years to start getting my shit together another perk of being on probation would be that if you spend that amount of time working you could later on travel and if ever arrested for whatever reason you could pay whatever fine your given since you'll have enough money to do so I would also like recommend being around people who wont get you in trouble when in jail or on probation jail time and probation time can always be extended


----------



## SpaceCadetOllie (Apr 3, 2019)

It sounds like you already took a plea deal. This really depends on if you can stay in the state and pay probation. 
If they put you on probation you will not just have to pay your fines but also restitution and the probation fees. I had the same thing happen to me in Alabama.
I was charged with burglary for sleeping in a abandoned building. Burglary is the unlawful entry into a building with the intent to commit a crime inside. The crime I committed inside was loitering. Total BS. I was given 3 yrs in prison suspended with 3 years probation. I violated probation for failure to pay about 5 times and ended up going to prison anyway. 
Also keep in mind the good time. I did a year and 5 months total on that 3 year sentence.


----------



## Maki40 (Apr 3, 2019)

My lord... thanks for sharing that SpaceCadetOllie. Sounds like something that would happen in Russia.


----------



## SpaceCadetOllie (Apr 3, 2019)

Maki40 said:


> My lord... thanks for sharing that SpaceCadetOllie. Sounds like something that would happen in Russia.


Idk lol I've never been. Ironically I am using doalingo app on my phone to learn Russian in my spare time. Not sure how well it will be, but there are a ton of Russians in Denver. That and I'm trying to build a mobile business so I can travel full time. 
But as for the probation thing. I'd take prison. I'm a little biased though on the idea that probation is a trap.


----------



## Maki40 (Apr 3, 2019)

Smart man.. with the current President, we all might be speaking Russian soon.


----------



## SpaceCadetOllie (Apr 3, 2019)

Idk about that. Just some parts of the country are attractive locations for Europeans (are Russians Europeans or Asains) and have been for decades.
There is also a strong presence of Vietnamese and Koreans in Denver too. But that's mostly because the majority of our high end tech jobs are done by foreigners with work visas and then there children end up with dual citizenship.
That's actually what happens with Mexican kids when there parents come over on work visas too. Unfortunately many hop the border without a green card and there kids only have single citizenship.


----------



## EarthtoAndrew (Apr 8, 2019)

Coywolf said:


> Im in total agreement with @Matt Derrick on this one. This is so incredibly vague that it is impossible to give advice. Was your original charge a felony? Or did you get a felony for "evading justice" or whatever bullshit charge you get for running.
> 
> For me, it seems incredibly unlikely that a possession charge would be a felony unless you had like, more than an ounce on you or something.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you. Probation is a headache with alot of hoops to jump through. The way the system is designed you will probably end up in jail before it's over anyway. The man prefers it this way. They live to have their cake and eat it too.


----------



## MentalDisaster85 (Jan 10, 2020)

BrisVatne said:


> So here's the simple arguement. 2/3 yrs of probation with hella fees for a straight edge total square. or a minimum of 1 yr n prison on a charge that i already plea'd out on. seems like an easy choice save the backpack from the incenerator, and go right back and do the time. except what's this? this is a hash charged after i already blew the fuck out of the first 2/3rd's of GA before the hitchhiking gods put me one hr over the mlk bridge, and into cobb county, where mj is not at all decriminalized, and the heat had the biggest stiffy because of super bowl sunday, and there's a minimum of 1yr AND 5000 in fees for going to prison. so what i want to know, is could this 5g surchage be transmuted into an other yr?? because i've been on the lamb for 7 yrs, and have nothing besides infinite freedom. i could totally read books for two yrs. n the mental health end of cobb county jail, i was the designated tray checker. prison couldn't be much worse, fin:: all my coworkers are felons anyways. so wtf.


Stay out of GA dog. I got warrants in all the states I don't want to be in. Alaska don't care. It's hard to rack up a record there.... But if you do... Try Mexico. I'll probably never drive legally again. Fees fees fees.


----------

